# What is the most cusomisable ROM?



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

So, got my Gnexus yesterday! YAYAYAY! So I figured, I'll have to wait a wile for a new ROM to show up, they probably cant even root yet, so I see we can root, cool I want screenshots to show people, than I get on and there's like 20 ROMs!!! WOW! Good work everyone!

So I made this thread to ask, what is the most customisable ROM out right now? I LOVE customization! And scene they all have that amazing ICS look to them, I just want the most customisable ROM thanks in advance! And Merry late Christmas too ^.^


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Romans AOKP is the most full ROM out the door, and is a lot of CM9 but Th3ory Roms newest has a lot of modifications that can be flashed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's about time slacker! I haven't tried either cm9 kang yet as I'm waiting for a few bugs to get ironed out. Rootzboat is pretty damn good running Drods very customizable kernel included. Gotta say though for battery so far GummyNex has been the best for me. It's Kejar's baby running imoseyon kernels and you can undervolt way down.

I've been like a dog chasing a laser pointer since I got the phone. Flash a new rom or update sometimes daily. All my favorite devs making shit is crazy on here. Have fun!

Edit: Roman just updated AOKP and tons of people love it so flashing it for a go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Romans AOKP is the most full ROM out the door, and is a lot of CM9 but Th3ory Roms newest has a lot of modifications that can be flashed.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL ok thanks guys and yes I guess I'll have to go through and try them out one day! Is boot manager working for Gnexus yet??? THAT WOULD BE THE BEST!!!!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> It's about time slacker! I haven't tried either cm9 kang yet as I'm waiting for a few bugs to get ironed out. Rootzboat is pretty damn good running Drods very customizable kernel included. Gotta say though for battery so far GummyNex has been the best for me. It's Kejar's baby running imoseyon kernels and you can undervolt way down.
> 
> I've been like a dog chasing a laser pointer since I got the phone. Flash a new rom or update sometimes daily. All my favorite devs making shit is crazy on here. Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


You should try romans AOKP.. It is sickly modified, but looks OEM. Heres some of the mods:
Full ability to change where, when, and if visible the menu button
Can add the search key w/o flashing something else
Quick settings tool bar on the top of the notifications pull down.. ability to have always visible or only when selected
change timeout delay after screen turns off to set the lock screen (ie when you accidently hit the power button, it wont go to the lock screen if you hit it again right after)
customize carrier pull down
battery text w/o flashing anything else

It really is a great rom and Fully featured.. but think of it as a nightly, some mods and commits will not work the first time around, so be careful when flashing and your base is solid.

If your screen has any issues, go to the GSM side of things and flash Fransisco's Kernel. It may not be the fastest, but the color correction with voodoo settings looks fantastic. Just make sure you pull our the /system/bin if you play GTA3 on your phone


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

Boot Manager says this in the market:
Android's first multi booter application boot up to 5 roms on your phone at once
***Ice Cream Sandwhich is currently not working with BootManager on most devices. We are working on the issue now as more stable ICS rom's come out***
:-( I'm waiting for them to update this to try more roms.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Boot Manager says this in the market:
> Android's first multi booter application boot up to 5 roms on your phone at once
> ***Ice Cream Sandwhich is currently not working with BootManager on most devices. We are working on the issue now as more stable ICS rom's come out***
> :-( I'm waiting for them to update this to try more roms.


I read this and was like (gasp) NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Lol I'm just gonna wait, comming from DX stock can hold me off, lol, thanks all


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> Boot Manager says this in the market:
> Android's first multi booter application boot up to 5 roms on your phone at once
> ***Ice Cream Sandwhich is currently not working with BootManager on most devices. We are working on the issue now as more stable ICS rom's come out***
> :-( I'm waiting for them to update this to try more roms.


Might want to read a little more than that. Boot manager does not support Samsung phones. So you'll be waiting awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> Might want to read a little more than that. Boot manager does not support Samsung phones. So you'll be waiting awhile.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's not that I didn't read, its that I'm hoping soon they will.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> So, got my Gnexus yesterday! YAYAYAY! So I figured, I'll have to wait a wile for a new ROM to show up, they probably cant even root yet, so I see we can root, cool I want screenshots to show people, than I get on and there's like 20 ROMs!!! WOW! Good work everyone!
> 
> So I made this thread to ask, what is the most customisable ROM out right now? I LOVE customization! And scene they all have that amazing ICS look to them, I just want the most customisable ROM thanks in advance! And Merry late Christmas too ^.^


Little bit overwhelming compared to the X isn't it? Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Little bit overwhelming compared to the X isn't it? Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol yeah it is! Just trying to find romans AOKP, I'm too old for this... (15) lol xD


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Lol yeah it is! Just trying to find romans AOKP, I'm too old for this... (15) lol xD


Oh man if you're too old already then I can't imagine what you'll feel like in a year xD I'm definitely overwhelmed so I'm staying stock until I get every last bit of my nexus researching done haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Fwiw gummys latest has been the fastest performing rom I've tried with the stock 4.0.2 in a close 2nd. I cant lie I love the rootzboat lock screen but atm it doesn't feel as snappy as gummy to me. Just my .02 I'll get back to my dev box tomorrow and I'll take a crack :]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Oh man if you're too old already then I can't imagine what you'll feel like in a year xD I'm definitely overwhelmed so I'm staying stock until I get every last bit of my nexus researching done haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL agreed! Internet went down as I tried to download, maybe its a sign from above!!! lol xD But yeah stock is pretty sick, but I still gotta root lol


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> Might want to read a little more than that. Boot manager does not support Samsung phones. So you'll be waiting awhile.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hope you two see this, not to rub it in your face or anything but it now says in market they are working to get boot manager on Gnex so just wanted to let y'all know ;-) lol :-D yay!!! :-D

Sent from a Gnex that is NOTW


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

AOKP... I use Gummy though


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

AOKP or Codename Android. They're about equal, just with some differences in terms of what each lets you tweak.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

Roman's AOKP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Roman's AOKP
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Lol thanks guys, but I'm off that subject! Lol I have found AOKP the best ^.^ lol 

Sent from a Gnex that is NOTW


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Hope you two see this, not to rub it in your face or anything but it now says in market they are working to get boot manager on Gnex so just wanted to let y'all know ;-) lol :-D yay!!! :-D
> 
> Sent from a Gnex that is NOTW


Ics doesn't mean gnex. It has something to do with the Samsung drivers.

follow me on twitter @jandmsparky


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> Ics doesn't mean gnex. It has something to do with the Samsung drivers.
> 
> follow me on twitter @jandmsparky


From the market:

Galaxy Nexus support is going to be worked on very soon with Sourcery ROM coming out soon we will be working hard to support it check out our newly supported Sourcery ROM at droidforums.net!


----------

